# What Tee Do You Play Off Of



## cochise (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey guys,

What tee do you normally play off of at the golf courses. I know I don't play from the furthest one always so don't feel ashamed if you don't either.

I normally play from the blue tee on most occasions. I don't really have enough power to drive a ball far, but I can hit it straight eighty percent of the time.


----------



## BigL (Mar 26, 2006)

Same with me, i dont go as close as the womens tee but not as far as the real one. Gotta work on that drive before i step my game up to that level but i think in time i will be able to hit from the farthest one.


----------



## golfgirl2006 (Mar 22, 2006)

*tees*

I have a strong drive but I do golf from the womens tee. Im not ashamed, I'll get better with time and then watch out!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I've played from the back tees since I was 10, not because I had an amazingly long drive, but because I am stubborn and egotistical.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

I normally play off the yellow tees. Although I play off the white tees when there are club competitions.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

Not to seem like a big shot but i always hit off the back tees. Good practice and more competition if you hit it from there, thats all.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm not ashamed to admit it either, I use the woman's tee.

It is hard for me to hit TO the woman's tee from the longest tee, so why play it? I will take more time and delay games for players behind me, it would be rude to do this. When I get better, maybe I will move back.


----------



## RYANNNNN (Mar 26, 2006)

Everyone has played on the womans tee. Theres nothing to be ashamed off. I could guarantee atleast 20 professionals have played off a womans tee before.


----------



## stratocastor (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah when they were under ten maybe. LOL.

No, you're right. There is nothing wrong in playing to accomodate your particular skill level and driving ability. I am not that ashamed at all for playing off a woman's tee.

There are some really good women golfers after all.


----------



## Fanofphil (Mar 27, 2006)

Nobodys saying theres nothing wrong with hitting off the womens tee. You get better practice hitting off the back tee though.


----------



## GolfLine (Mar 28, 2006)

I just can't justify cheating myself by hitting off anything but the back tee. Sure, I would probably have a bit more fun if it wasn't so hard to get my ball down the fairway, but it just wouldn't feel right to me.


----------



## deadphoenix (Mar 29, 2006)

I play off the back tee as well.

Sorry to those of you who can't hit that far....but I can. No reason to play off of closer tees when I am good enough to drive from the back. 

I did start out at the women's tee though...for my first one or two games .


----------



## Callaway (Mar 29, 2006)

I play of the back tees, I used to play off the womens tee when I first started and when I was into the middle of my golfing life, although I recently moved back as I said.


----------



## G-1 (Mar 29, 2006)

i play from the whites but i dont feel that ashamed because i am only 15


----------



## Spike (Apr 4, 2014)

I usually mix it up between the back and middle tees. You get some different shots if you mix it up.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

A buddy told me about a tournament at his club that is played over 2 days. Each day, they mix up the tees, so each day there will be 6 holes each day played from each of the 3 tees they have. The one thing they avoid is putting any of the par 3 holes all the way back on the championship tees. Apparently 99% of their members would never reach those holes and there's water to avoid on some. Personally, I think it's a great idea.


----------



## Surf monkey (Apr 8, 2014)

Older guy (65) and I play from white tees. I could play from next ones further back, but why?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Surf Monkey. I'll be 65 next month. I find depending which of 3 sets of tees I play, I can play 3 very different golf courses. It's weird, but from the back tees, I get in a lot less trouble. It's arguable whether I score better playing the middle or front tees.


----------



## Clarkhall (Apr 10, 2014)

I've always played from the furthest away tee as i was told it's the man's tee where the manly men tee off. I'm too insecure to play off any other tee


----------

